# Woo Hoo Hero Member Status



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've gone over the 500 post mark and reached Hero Member!  I really need to get a life...  

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Uh, way to go


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

you go girl!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:



> Uh, way to go


exactly, LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Woo hoo Betsy!!!*


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, you did just have surgery so you have to have something to do!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Well, you did just have surgery so you have to have something to do!


yeah...that's right....that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Did I ever tell you your my hero?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shhhh!  Don't let LuckyRainbow know.

Betsy


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay for Betsy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Believe it or not, it's just me.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Betsy on hitting the 500 mark! I waited on purpose to post this message so that I could post my 500th one on your thread!!

Now I can say... \o/ Woo Hoo \o/  This is my 500th post!   Amazing how little it takes to excite me... lol

I really should be sleeping now, but I am too wired!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It looks like Angela and Betsy are in a race to join me in the 1000+ posts club!

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Will there be a parade? Heros get a parade!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like a parade for Angela and me! Post your parade pictures here!

I think there needs to be another category. Surely Leslie should be in a whole different category than I am!

Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

That's irrelevant...I mean an elephant....


I can't do Groucho before 9:00 pm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> That's irrelevant...I mean an elephant....
> 
> I can't do Groucho before 9:00 pm


"While hunting in Africa, I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How an elephant got into my pajamas I'll never know."

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Will there be a parade? Heros get a parade!


I love parades!! Yippe Skippee!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think all heroes should get a parade. Here's a parade for you, Angela!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2055380353_6609c44acb.jpg?v=0

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It looks like Angela and Betsy are in a race to join me in the 1000+ posts club!
> 
> L


At the rate she's going, Angela is going to zip by me, and you, too! Averaging 52 posts a day! I thought I was bad, at 35 a day. Wow!

Scary stat. I think I'm going to go sew a little!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's our Top Ten. Chynared will be a Hero real soon and Kirstin is not far behind.
*
Leslie 1110*
*Betsy the Quilter 527
Angela 525*
*chynared21 498
Kirstin 473*
*Harvey 278
Linda Cannon-Mott 261
pidgeon92 246
Teninx 237*
*Bacardi Jim 181*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> At the rate she's going, Angela is going to zip by me, and you, too! Averaging 52 posts a day! I thought I was bad, at 35 a day. Wow!
> 
> Scary stat. I think I'm going to go sew a little!
> 
> Betsy


  I must admit the last 3 nights have been a bit excessive... comes from not being in my own house, and unable to sleep. Last night was the worst! Too much caffiene visiting with friends and then terrible thunderstorrms until about 4am!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I must admit the last 3 nights have been a bit excessive... comes from not being in my own house, and unable to sleep. Last night was the worst! Too much caffiene visiting with friends and then terrible thunderstorrms until about 4am!


Me, too, once I can be more mobile I won't be sitting here at the dining room table posting like a madwoman.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It looks like Kirsten and Chyna will be hitting the 500 mark today, too! Woo Hoo!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think all heroes should get a parade. Here's a parade for you, Angela!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy I will have to wait till I am home to see this parade. This computer is the pitts! 

OK, I really am getting off this computer... I have to pack and meet a friend for lunch at 11 before I head north. I mean it, this is the last post until I am back at my own house... really...


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations to Betsy and Angela.  And Angela - safe travels to you!!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Please excuse this obvious post count padding reply. I need to maintain the stats if I'm going to stay in the top ten.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here's our Top Ten. Chynared will be a Hero real soon and Kirstin is not far behind.
> *
> Leslie 1110*
> *Betsy the Quilter 527
> ...


You've got to be kidding!? I only joined a little over a week ago!

But then, haikus are easy.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoopee!  Just noticed  I am no longer a nooobie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Dori!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

*shows off his full member*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *shows off his full member*


Great, now my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

colleen said:


> Congratulations to Betsy and Angela. And Angela - safe travels to you!!!


Thanks Colleen! I am safely back home and just taking a quick check on things before leaving for choir practice! From the activity today, I will be up late again tonight trying to catch up on my board reading!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Please excuse this obvious post count padding reply. I need to maintain the stats if I'm going to stay in the top ten.


LOL


Dori said:


> Whoopee! Just noticed I am no longer a nooobie.


Congrats, Dori!!
...and you, to BJ!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here's our Top Ten. Chynared will be a Hero real soon and Kirstin is not far behind.
> *
> Leslie 1110*
> *Betsy the Quilter 527
> ...


I made it!! and to mark the occasion, I'm going to break out in song....

Where have all good men gone
And where are all the gods?
Where's the street-wise Hercules
To fight the rising odds?

Isn't there a white knight upon a fiery steed?
Late at night I toss and I turn and I dream of what I need

I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the end of the night
He's gotta be strong
And he's gotta be fast
And he's gotta be fresh from the fight
I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the morning light
He's gotta be sure
And it's gotta be soon
And he's gotta be larger than life (larger than life...)

Somewhere after midnight
In my wildest fantasy
Somewhere just beyond my reach
There's someone reaching back for me

Racing on the thunder and rising with the heat
It's gonna take a superman to sweep me off my feet

I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the end of the night
He's gotta be strong
And he's gotta be fast
And he's gotta be fresh from the fight
I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the morning light
He's gotta be sure
And it's gotta be soon
And he's gotta be larger than life

I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the end of the night

Up where the mountains meet the heavens above
Out where the lightning splits the sea
I would swear that there is someone somewhere
Watching me
Through the wind and the chill and the rain
And the storm and the flood
I can feel his approach
Like a fire in my blood

I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the end of the night
He's gotta be strong
And he's gotta be fast
And he's gotta be fresh from the fight
I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the morning light
He's gotta be sure
And it's gotta be soon
And he's gotta be larger than life

(Repeat 1x)

I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the end of the night


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Angela said:


> ...and you, to BJ!!


For what? Did my doctor send _you_ the results of my prostate exam before he sent them to me?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Kirsten and I loved the song!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> Congratulations Kirsten and I loved the song!!


::bowing::: thank you! thank you! sorry that I can't carry a tune but I sure did have fun belting it out!

Now...... I am off to bed with my Kindle kompanian to spend some quality time with a good book!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ::bowing::: thank you! thank you! sorry that I can't carry a tune but I sure did have fun belting it out!
> 
> Now...... I am off to bed with my Kindle kompanian to spend some quality time with a good book!


*Enjoy the book 

Holy cow...I must have missed my Hero status ;-p*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Enjoy the book
> 
> Holy cow...I must have missed my Hero status ;-p*


Kwinn and I offered you congrats on another thread, but it can't hurt to say it again!! Woo Hoo for you!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Chynared & Kirstin, new Heroes!

I, I wish you could swim
Like the dolphins, like dolphins can swim
Though nothing, nothing will keep us together
We can beat them, for ever and ever.

We can be Heroes, just for one day.

I, I will be king
And you, you will be queen
Though nothing, nothing will drive them away
We can be Heroes, just for one day
We can be us, just for one day

I, I remember standing, by the wall
And the guns, shot above our heads
And we kissed, as though nothing could fall
And the shame, was on the other side
Oh we can beat them, for ever and ever

Then we could be Heroes, just for one day

We can be Heroes
We can be Heroes
We can be Heroes
We can be Heroes
Just for one day


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I posted on another thread that we went over 10,000 posts earlier this afternoon.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that!

Here's a parade for 10000 posts and all the new Heroes!










Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks Betsy!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Wait! Now I'm a "senior" member. Does that mean I get a discount? Do I now have to do all my posting before 4 pm?

[EDIT: I should have seen it coming, since I spend so much time in the "community center."]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You get to eat at the Kindle Boards Buffet for cheap if you go before 5:00 PM for the Early Bird.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Wait! Now I'm a "senior" member. Does that mean I get a discount? Do I now have to do all my posting before 4 pm?
> 
> [EDIT: I should have seen it coming, since I spend so much time in the "community center."]


Congrats on becoming a senior... your aarp application is on its way!! hehe


----------

